# Soppy Golden Retriever owners (All Welcome)



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Mandy! 

Freddy is currently chewing one of the dining room chairs - bless!  

He has grown so much in two weeks - he is going to be huge! I need to take a load more pictures of him this week as soon he won't be little anymore at all. I reckon I'll be struggling to carry him when we take him for his second lot of injections in 10 days.

Love Greeneyed x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bless him! awwwww

Teddy's just digging up cat poo in the back garden from under the conifer tree!  Enjoy him while he's small and cute!  Soon he'll be doing gross things like this! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

On his second day I had to take two cat poos out of his mouth, which he discovered under our holly tree (we don't even have a cat so must be the neighbours  ), as well as a snail and some gravel. He now goes out on a lead in the garden! 

He loves bird poo as well and is always trying to lick it off the grass! I had thought he might grow out of it - though sounds like that is unlikely! At least he is building up his immune system! 

Love Greeneyed x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed hun

Teddy is 4 and he still loves bird and duck poo!   I take him walking alongside a small lake and there are ducks and canadian geese on that and he walks along dragging his tongue along the ground licking up the poo!! They are so gross aren't they!!!   Then as you put him back in the car he tries to lick your face! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Urm nice! 

Ah well at least Freddy is normal then (well sort of!)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi 
you may be interested in this post about dogs and eating poo!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=61309.msg1492466#msg1492466

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy has working dog food which is high in protein he's just a dirty little s0d! 

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mine go through phases of eating poo. Honey's favourite is horse poo. Daisy is still deciding whether she likes it or not


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Dizzy! 

I don't think he's deficient in anything just dirty  . He also likes eating worms, snails, plastic, tarmac, mud gravel bark etc etc. The only saving grace is he isn't eating his own poo ( yet!) Though it would help with cleaning up after him  

That is a lovely thread perhaps we should start up a Golden Retriever one! xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, he's sounding like a typical GR!  Teddy is just the same, in fact he's outside now eating bark!   I've noticed that a flowerbed which last summer had bark in it all the way along, about an inch deep now only has a thin scattering!   A GR thread would be good hun I'd post on it! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I have three big bags of bark chippings to put in my garden after a good weed but I am definately not putting it down now - Freddy would have a field day - I'll just have to weed more!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well some of you who have been kind enough to give me advice will know I got a Golden Retriever pup recently. Well in just two weeks he has taken over my world!

It would be nice to hear stories from other GR owners and hear about their dogs.

Here are a couple of pictures of my Freddy



















His favourite hobbies are chewing gravel and tarmac, eating poo, plastic, mud or whatever he can gets his chops on, steeling slippers and getting his owners up in the middle of the night.

Freddy has brought such a lot of joy to our house already and I know he is going to be our best friend for many years to come. I know he'll help to see us through some tough times. I just can't wait to walk him round the park.

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi greeneyed, 

Freddy is just too cute and adorable for words !!!!!!!! He is a wee bundle of fur   I love him. 

We have a black lab called Ruby but my sis has a GR called Sam and he is so athletic. They built a 7 ft fence round the garden to keep him in but he can get over it in 1 bound, which isn't great. But he is so affectionate   He nudges your hand with his snout for you to pet him, the rascal  

Ruby is 2 years old now and is more or less past the chewing stage, bar the odd shoe!! At one point I didn't have a decent pair of shoes to my name  . One time, it had gone very quiet and of course that means bad news!! I went to find her and she had a book lent to me by a friend in shreds in the hallway. As I was clearing up the debris I found my Pill in the middle of it all, minus a few   (this was a few weeks before we started TTC) Well, there were no baby Rubys   

She is such good company and really cheers me u p with  a cuddle everyday and I know Freddy will do the same for you. He is soooo cute!!!!

Enjoy him!!!!

Weeza


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Ah thanks weeza! Your ruby sounds lovely. 

As we only have a three foot gate at the moment my husband and his dad are erecting some trellis and a new gate in a couple of weeks, He has already found the weakest link in the garen, a gap under the gate and whenever we go out he makes a bid for freedom. fortunately he is almost too big to get under it now! xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy has just been out for a walk and committed the following crimes - Eaten a banana skin off the school wall with such speed and deftness that I didn't even see him do it til the stalk was sticking out of his mouth!  Knocked a mars bar out of a young lads hand and then eaten it before it even hit the ground leaving teenage boy staring open mouthed at the cheek of said dog!   Then tried to knock a cup of hot chocolate (paper cup out of vending machine) out of another lads hand but he was quicker and kept hold of it! 

That's all in one 10 min walk! 

Axxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Aww well done Greeneyed on starting this thread! 

Those are beautiful pictures of Freddy!  You're right he will bring you so much joy over the next few years and he will make your IF journey so much easier to bare.  Teddy has been there dishing out the cuddles throughout 3 cycles of tx for us and he is braced and ready to go for the next one.   

Axxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Freddy is beautiful! What a beautiful boy you have there!

Love Lou xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

How about I split this one from when we lost the topic of missing Money 
Or Join us on the Lab's thread 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Could it be split from there and merged with the Golden Retrievers thread and then moved to Hobby Talk!    When you've got a mo!  

Axxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Like this


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Dizzy - I am glad we have our own thread to talk about our lovely GRs. Mandy Teddy sounds like he had fun on his walk last night - a banana skin and a mars bar! I hope he didn't have an accident in the night! Though I assume he will now have the constitution of an ox with his poo pickings! 

I really hoped Freddy would grow out of eating absolutely everything but it looks like that's not likely!! Thanks ladies for your nice comments about his pictures, he is an absolutely sweety, even if we are getting up twice in the night for him and he still delighted us with two poos in the dining room this morning!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I doubt he'll grow out of it,  it seems to be just part of who they are!   Teddy's asleep now looking like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth!  Last night he managed to con 3 big bowls of food out of me and DH, I fed him then when I went in bath DH fed him cos he didn't think I had, then at bedtime he was stood licking his bowl so I fed him again!   No wonder he's such a porker!


Axxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Ah bless- Freddy is currently perfecting his sad face whilst waiting for his dinner!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh yes, they do a very good sad face!  We're watching Midsommer Murders now together, I think he'll miss me tomorrow when I go back to work! 


Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Freddy in the snow this weekend



















Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG, he is so cute!!!!! I could just eat him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Ah thanks Lisa! 

Unfortunately he is gowing so fast - he is 11 weeks now and I can barely lift him anymore! 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've only just seen this, he is gorgeous!  What lovely piccys of him with the first snow he's seen! Awww!

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I want to have him for my own


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Emma, 

You would have been welcome to him this morning! He was being a little monster, biting me & the furniture and shouting the house down and had weed on the carpet. Still love him though of course - I really need to teach him some manners though  

Love Greeneyed xx 

P.S I am already thinking about getting another one (Not till he's about two I hasten to add) I keep looking longingly at Border Terriers - my husband is not pleased


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh he's lovely and norty


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

He's very naughty indeed today - problem is he is now so big I couldn't lift him up this morning so now we are in big trouble


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WOW - he's grown quickly  

I think I've made a most extrordinary discovery about Lottie. It would appear that she thinks her name is Emma


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Here is my 14 week old boy in the park yesterday after rough and tumble with a 10 month old lab










Here he is looking grumpy after a scrub down at the back door!










Bless!


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

How cute is he!!!!!! Would love to get a dog and am soooooo tempted to get one for DH 30th this year-he loves dogs and keeps harping on for one!!!


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey guys,

Would it be ok to join your thread? 

We have two GR's ~ Fletcher who's 8 and Benson (left) ~ 7 

Here they are....










Lookiing forward to getting to know you all 

Sarah x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

They're lovely!!!! I'm v v tempted to get one but my only issue is that I am currently between jobs and work shifts (am a nurse) so not sure that I would be home often enough for a dog which wouldn't be fair!!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Excellent - some new recruits! 

Sarah your boys are beautiful!!! 

hi tinkerbelle, it would probably be best to get your new job first and see what your hours are. I am quickly finding out that having a puppy is a BIG commitment. It may be that you can work around a dog or employ a dog walker but it might be better to get an older rescue dog as opposed to a pup. Just my opinion though there are lots of people who work full time and have dogs.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

True!! It's so easy to look at the cute pics and think 'I want one!!!'


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes Freddy is cute but at the moment he is almost a full time job! 

It is worth doing a lot of research to see what breed may suit your lifestyle as they all have very different needs, some will be much better at being left than others. 

xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey girls ,

Hope you're all having a nice evening.... 

*Greeneyed * ~ Freddy is beautiful, looks a right little but getting bigger character!  I totally agree with the BIG committment thing..... Ben (the white one) is high maintenance where Fletch is the most easy going dog you could find ~ bit nervous actually as think he wasn't treated too well at the kennels where we got him from .

*Tinkerbelle * ~ Definitely find out your hours beforehand .

Been doing DIY hair clipping tonite with our two ~ did really well considering they wouldn't stay still for more than 2 mins! .

Speak to you soon everyone...

Sarah xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

DIY hair clipping, that definately sounds too dangerous for Fred at the moment, the way he attacks the brush! Yes Fred is a BIG character, he is very bold and not scared of anything (apart from the mop bucket ) He is a handful and we have lots of work to do but we are bessotted with him! 

Sarah, I notice you live in Bradford perhaps we'll bump into Ben & Fletch up on Otley Chevin (or the like) one day - when Freddy is big enough for proper walks. 

Love Greeneyed x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Morning!!

Think will def wait to find out my hours-do any if yours get left during the day?? (if you don't mind me asking!).  we have cats at the moment but they are quite independant so working isn't an issue!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awwww I've been busy with Peer Support and missed this thread developing! 

Welcome Sarah, Fletcher and Benson!

Greeneyed Freddy is such a cutie!  Teddy is relegated to the garden this morning as we have a plasterer here who doesn't really want Ted's help!   I really need to learn how to put pictures into posts so I can have a piccy of teddy here for you all.

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Mandy, 

I upload my pictures onto Photobucket.com (it's free) then copy the link for forums and bulletin boards and it displays the picture. 

I hope Teddy is enjoying himself in the garden. Freddy is a bit poorly today - I gave him a pigs ear strip yesterday and he missed out the chewing bit and swallowed it whole  . He was sick this morning and I was worried he had caused an obstruction - until it came out the other end - gross! Hopefully he is on the mend now! 

Tinkerbell, I work from home and we only really leave Freddy for two hours at a time but that is because he is a pup and we would be coming home to mess otherwise. Also there is the issue of separation anxiety - not his MINE    I miss him! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

The more I think about it the more I'm thinking that I won't be able to have one-will always be shift working and even if I get an outpatients post will be working pretty much all day monday to friday-think I will have to stick with my mogs!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed - Bless him!  Teddy often just gulps things down whole, when he was Freddy's age he had to go to vet hospital twice on a drip whilst we waited for things to re-appear!   This included socks and allsorts.

I'll go and check out photobucket thanks hun!

Axxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Greeneyed. 

Love the new pics, he is just so gorg!!! 

Hey Tinkerbelle, i have a dog and i work shifts (also a nurse), its really good cos you are there in the am if on a late and if on an early then im home for just after 3pm, my pooch has gotten used to it and the type of dog we have is a very active one (springer spaniel), not just now she is not, she is sparked out on the sofa , snoring her head off!!

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Lisa

Mandy that sounds scary I seem to spend my life taking things out of Freddy's mouth and we have barely anything at dog level. I made a mistake of taking him in the bedroom the other day (to annoy my DH who was sleeping in  ) it isn't dog proofed and next thing I knew he was under the bed chewing my knickers, a couple of minutes later I saw something white in his mouth and thoughts what's that - When I managed to wrestle him out and take it off him it was a packet of rennies  . My husband said I only had myself to blame and refused to help capture him and get him downstairs   

Today he has also found some new territory I have just had to go and collect him from the sandwich shop next door - he ran in the back door then out into the front of the shop, tail wagging like crazy - not ideal for food hygeine - I hope non of their customers complained!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

He's developing a real little character isn't he?  

I was going to say as well Tinkerbelle I work full-time and Teddy has never known any different so he's not bothered.  I come home to him at lunch time and DH is here on a friday but other than that he's home alone during the day and on days like today when I'm off he's just huffy that I'm disturbing his beauty sleep!  

Axxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Here he is!!! Galloping along with a tennis ball in his mouth! 










More piccys later 

Axxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

How cute-I love seeing all your piccies!!! Keep showing DH which really isn't a good idea-he just looks at me as if to say 'I'm not stopping you from getting one................!'.  I am currenlty between jobs so now would be an ideal time to get one really and also I am thinking of just doing agency nursing so shifts will be shorter! Oh it's so difficult to decide!!!!!

Thank you for all the advice!

T xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh you sound just like Greeneyed did and I encouraged her to go for it and she doesn't regret it! (much   )

It would bring you so much joy hun and I can honestly say Teddy has been my sanity through three rounds of tx.  Don't know what I'd do without him.

Axxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy I forgot I had a bone to pick with you  

Teddy looks gorgeous - can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Moi?!   When he grows up and starts getting some manners you'll thank me! 

Axxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's some more of the Tedster!! 










Teddy waiting for a walk!










Teddy in his "shopping bag" in the car to keep his muddy self off the upholstery! 










Teddy & "Daddy" on a lovely walk in the countryside!

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw he is gorgeous! Interesting that you call him the Tedster, we call Freddy Fredster!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've managed to resize them now so they're a bit easier on the eye! 

We call DH's car the Ted Mobil too!  

There's no stopping me now you've shown me Photobucket Greeneyed! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Excellent - will look forward to more pic - I have taken about 300 of Freddy already in just six weeks - don't worry I won't put them all on here!


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey guys....

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend so far .

*Greeneyed * ~ How far are you away from Otley Chevin? Small world eh? . We've had the pig's ear scenario her a few times... My brother's dog once swallowed a suspender belt and it came out the other end in one piece!  .

Hi *Mandy * ~ Your pic's of Fredster are gorgeous! Our's love it in the car too .

Hello to *Lisa * and *Tinkerbelle * .

Just had a grooming session ~ how much hair are they loosing atm! .

Back later 
Sarah xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Evening all!!

Mandy-he is SOOOOOO gorgeous!!! Love the pics!!!

has everyone had a good weekend??

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy's at kennels! 

We went to Leeds last night for a meal with friends so he went on his holibobs but we weren't back in time to collect him today so he's coming back tomorrow, I miss him loads when he's not here! 

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I hadn't noticed this thread start up. Fab idea.

Mandy - it's horrible not having them around isn't it. Love the pics, what a gorgeous boy.

Greeneyed - I'm soooooooo glad Daisy isn't the only troublesome retriever out there. Although she's 4 months now so should be starting to behave more.

As for eating things, don't get me started. Daisy loves underwired bras     The only thing I can think of is that the wire is good for her teeth but she's cost me well over £100 in new underwear. 

Honey is known at the vets as the Cuppa Soup Pup. When she was 10 weeks an asparagus cuppasoup packet blew onto the floor and she ate it whole. Had she not come up to me and belched (I still can't eat asparagus soup) we wouldn't have known. The vet had to make her sick it up poor love as it would have hurt on the way out. Even after 4 years they say oh look it's the cuppa soup pup  

Who was it asking about leaving them? We leave ours for a max of 4-5 hours at home or we have a dog sitter in the village who is fab if we're out for longer. Daisy comes home exhausted from playing with the other dogs and Hon enjoys not being mithered by Daisy for a few hours.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi CathB!

It was me asking about the hours-have looked into pet walking and pet sitting and think that sounds like a good solution if we do decide to get one!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi All! 

Sarah, I live between Bradford & Leeds- about 5 or six miles from the Chevin probably, I can't wait to take Freddy there! 

Hi Cath, Please can we have some picies of your Girls. I'd like to see how big daisy is compared to Fred, he is 15 weeks now and huge, unfortunately the days of picking him up for a cuddle are now gone  

Mandy I hope you and Teddy are now back together and that you had a nice meal out in Leeds. 

Tinkerbell - it sounds as if you are still keen..... 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Definately!! especially as DH looked at all the doggy pics on here last night and said 'I think we should get one of them!'!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbelle, you should get a pup!!! What would you get? I technically should not post here as i have a springer spaniel, but i love GR!!!! It sounds awful but the next dog we will get will prob be a GR or another springer. 

Lisa xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

we were originally thinking of a cav king charles or cocker spaniel but since we have been doing our research DH has decided he would like a GR!!! it's his 30tyh in September and stupidly said I may get him one for his birthday!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I loved the day we took sasha home, she cried the whole night . 

I honestly dont remember what it was like before we got her, i love taking her out even when its raining and esp in the winter, Sep is a great time to get a puppy, i loved the sasha's first outing in the park!! 

I like coming home from a stressful day at work and taking her out it makes you forget the day you have just had!!

Im getting so excited for you!!!!  

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

awwwww thanks hun!!! am def considering it as think it would be good 'therapy' for me and DH and would def improve our fitness levels!! We would be able to give it so much love!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I give up! What do I copy from Photobucket and where? HAve tried everything I can think of but it's not working


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have no idea sorry -have you tried technical support??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll give that a try in a bit. Got distracted as Honey's boyfriend (Dudley - also a GR - came over to invite us out for walkies. Was lovely till the little madams ran off - 4 fields and across a quiet but still quite dangerous rd.    That's the last time I let both off the lead at the same time.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy's Home!!  Of course I missed him far more than he missed me!  We've been sanding in our hall tonight as we're painting it ready for a new carpet on friday so Teddy had the back door open and was playing out unsupervised!  DH just been to lock garage and Teddy has been doing some weeding and pruning!!  Chewed off branches of my favourite lavateria bush! DH said he couldn't tell him off as he was sat next to his collection of branches looking very proud of his efforts 


Tinkerbelle you won't be disappointed hun with a GR they're so beautiful and good natured.

Greeneyed I didn't know you were near Leeds I could've visited Freddy on way home!!  

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

CathB said:


> I give up! What do I copy from Photobucket and where? HAve tried everything I can think of but it's not working


upload your photo to photobucket, it will appear in the main panel of pictures with about 4 codes under it, choose the one with the IMG code

[nobbc]







[/nobbc]=









Just had a peek and they have upgraded photobucket so more options!!!!

(resize large pictures for Website 320 X 240)

~Dizzi~


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks dizzi.

Woo Hoo.










This is Daisy in November when she was 9 months old.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Daisy at 8/9 months and Honey at 3 1/2.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww they're gorgeous!

Daisy looks all soulfull on the last piccy and Honey a cheeky chops more like Ted!

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw Cath, they are beautiful  

Just got back from the park with Fred and he was an absolute ****! Rampaging all over, refusing to come back to me, running up to toddlers, frightened chiwowas (I know wrong spelling) etc etc - he chased a boy who was about 7 (and scared of him) for ages thinking it was a game, the lad was shattered by the time I finally caught up with him. We definately need to do some work on recall before he gets any bigger and really scares people  . When I finally managed to get him on his lead he refused to walk. it took me ages to get him home!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Greeneyed - it's such a worry isn't it when they won't come back. Mine have phases of coming back or not.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have that one covered, a pocket ful of biscuits and it works everytime!  Teddy knows exactly what the word biscuit means and if you shout it, it wouldn't matter what he was doing he'd stop and come back!   The way to his heart is definately through his tummy!

Greeneyed sorry hun but I was  at this mental image of a small boy panting running frantically round a park with freddy fruitloop chasing round behind him!!   Bless him, he doesn't know people are frightened.. 

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Biscuit works on Hon too. Except when there's a rabbit/deer/pheasant nearby


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

hi Girls, yes it was hilarious, though not for the poor boy - his friends were laughing though  

Unfortunately biscuits don't cut the mustard, I had a bag of chicken in my pocket yesterday but it still wasn't as exciting as his new found friends - Freddy know's the word "sausages" and normally comes running but it wouldn't get him back (yes it is embarrassing shouting "sausages" in the park - plus tons of other dogs come running  ). We are back on liver cake today as he really finds that one hard to resist. Fred has mastered the stairs this morning so now we really are in trouble   - off to buy a baby gate later I think!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bless him!  We have a baby gate on our kitchen for when we go out but we've never had to worry about stairs as Ted won't go up them!  He's a slow learner he's 4 years old and hasn't worked stairs out yet!   Bless him!  He's at home now helping "daddy" paint the hall while I'm at work!  

Axxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh dear, I expect your new hall paint may have a few dog hairs in it  .  you are lucky he hasn't tried the stairs

Fred has been trying the stairs for ages but usually only dares go a few steps. today he got to the top and has of course been up several times since to explore his new territory - uh oh here he is again .... . Trouble is he can't get down (without falling down) and therefore we have to carry him and he is about 15 kilos now   - so it is a bit dangerous. Mother in law is coming tomorrow - they are not doggy people - I think they will be horrified with him - especially if he spends half his time hanging off their trousers


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well that's there problem not his! He is who he is and it's his home!  Teddy has been out gardening again while DH's back was turned painting in the hall, there's branches off that poor laverteria bush again!  He's now asleep having apparently had a very giddy afternoon! 

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Quick post, glad I was able to help with e piccy's

I have been  with your furbabies antics!

reminds me of my two (Lab's) both of them can be stubbon when being recalled,
we bought extendable leads and as we called them back we used a word, a firm tug and then the treat. we also stopped.
Now when they are off lead 9 times out of ten if they are too far ahead/away We stop, Call and wait, turn round and start to walk the other way (like doing it to a child!) they come running! like wise praise like crazy for the good & scold, but dont dwell on the bad 

Anyways good night, do as much training now,  it pays off Later


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Dizzy. Mandy the good thing about laverterias is that they are so easy to propagate, just stick one of the branches in the ground that teddy has ripped off, make sure it has plenty of water for a couple of weeks and hey presto you will have a new plant - That's if you want lavaterias all over your garden of course!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

This is Honey playing fetch with a branch swimming with Daisy's boyf. Bless


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww that's a lovely picture.

Greeneyed I don't want loads of laveteria but just don't want the ones I've got killing off!  I've done as you recommended next to the other bush so that it will look bushier again!   Teddy is well and truly in the dog house today!  I was at work this morning, DH was attending to the carpet fitter who was fitting new hall carpet and Teddy was "gardening" again and when DH went outside to him he was sat in the raised flowerbed on top of the plants!  All the lovely grasses and small palms are squashed flat as pancakes now! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie is home     . 2 whole weeks without her - it was awful  .

She had totally settled into the peoples house - when  asked where she slept they told me they put her bed in their bedroom but during the night she always got inbetween them   . How embarassing. 

She has already managed to steal something from my suitcase. I found her behind the settee sucking on it! I hate to tell you Mandy - but its actually you're pressie   . She's such a thief...........


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I just have this mental image of these two people being forced out of their own bed by Lottie!!!      Can't believe she nicked my pressie!   I'm gonna go and chew on her pressie before I bring it to stratford then that'd be fair!!   DH found the bag the other day and said why have you bought teddy a pink furry handbag to play with?? I think he thought ted was having an identity crisis til I pointed out it was for teddy's girlfriend! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw Mandy your poor plants! I can totally empathise. Here is Freddy helping with the gardening on Friday!



Click it's a video - hope it works!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

What a tinker. Daisy is doing the same at the mo. Her boyfriend is emigrating to Perth and I think she'strying to get there before him.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Freddy is SSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!! Just shown DH the vid-BIG MISTAKE!! he now REALLY REALLY wants one (even more than before!! He hate the garden anyway!! )


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh Greeneyed that's very naughty isn't it!!     

Teddy's been a very good boy today, I've had a truly sh*t day at work and he's been practicing being a tissue again tonight!   His head is all wet with tears and he doesn't seem to mind! 

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahhh - Poor Mandy and Teddy   

Are you OK?

I had a horrible day too. Had a meeting with my manager and she asked how I was. And I cried!!! Loads!!!!!! I am totally totally embarassed and she was lovely but very stunned. I've been there 10 years and I don't think they ever saw my anything like that    .

And Lottie isn't here  

Please give Teddy a big hug for me and 
'TEDDY - HUG MUMMY LOTS PLEASE'


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww thanks Em  to you too.  And where's Lottie at such a crucial moment, off living it up somewhere else is she?? 

I've just been having a truly sh*t time at work and it just isn't getting any better!  I just seem to be a magnet for it and I'm getting fed up!

 to you Em

Axxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy - I hope you feel better this morning - Teddy is a very good boy xx 

Emma I hope you feel better too and that lottie is home soon xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Ladies I need your advice. 

I have had a really tough few days with Fred and I just feel really down about it this afternoon. - Don't get me wrong I love him to bits of course but we are not making any progress with his biting etc and it is starting to worry me a little. 

He is an extremely ambitious puppy and has been from day one. He walked in on his first day and decided he owned the place. He is very bold and not scared of anything and constantly challenging (we love this about him in the main). He has always play bitten and hung on to our trousers etc, but  he also snaps and snarls when he is frustrated and not getting his own way. 

I am certain he is not at all frightened we never physically punish him, just say no or ah ah and segregate him. It happens when he is up to something and we tell him to stop, if he doesn't want to he snaps and snarls. He is now so big that if we then try to segregate him it's impossible to pick him up whilst he is trying to bite you so we just have to walk away. I do try distracting him with other toys treats etc which sometimes works but I feel I should be able to say no to him without getting snapped at and there is obviously a respect thing going on here. He definately doesn't get that I am boss and I think it's just his way of saying who are you to tell me to stop this. We read all the books and do all the pack leader stuff like not letting him on the sofa, eating before him etc etc but I reckon he decided he was top dog on day one  

I don't know if he has started teething but the last couple of days he has also just started randomly nipping all the time - unless he is sleepy it is now impossible to go near him without him biting all the time. We have done all the bite inhibition stuff consistently and all the books say he should be out of the stage by now - he just seems to be getting worse. Everything I read just suggests they should be over this by now so I am a little worried he might be aggressive. He has mastered the stairs the last few days and when I want him to come down abd he doesn't want to he will stand at the top and bark and growl so I am actually afraid to go and get him - he is obviously looking down at me when this is going on so he thinks he is king of the castle. 

I mostly try to tell myself he is just a pup and will grow out of it but today I am just really upset about it   and worried incase it doesn't bode well for the future. Obviously I would never part with him but I don't want an agressive dog on my hands. 

Any thoughts? Is this normal were your GRs like this at 16 wks? Am I overreacting? 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

mandy/Emma  

Greeneyed - I thought exactly the same about HOney at about that age. She would cling to our trousers (any pj's I have left from that era have tears and holes in) if we went out and if we stopped her doing something she wanted to - particularly out walking - she would jump up, snarl, nip and be generally fairly aggressive. We also tried everything the vets and books told us to but it would work for a little while then she'd get used to it and think it was a game. The main thing the vet said was to squeal if teeth came into contact with any skin, no matter how minor. Sadly they later said it's vital to do it as soon as they come home as there's a few weeks window to stop it properly, so it was too late with Hon but worked on Daisy.

My cousin said her goldie was like that too at that age, and he was the gentlest dog you could imagine when grown up. Anyway, it took a little while but as Honey got older she grew out of it, we just had to consistently scold bad behaviour/ignore her and praise the good. It helped that we took her to dog training where she saw other dogs and we got to know some neighbours and their retriever (now her boyf Dudley) and would spend lots of time with them so she got her doggy aggression out on him. Do you have any friends with dogs that Freddy could play with? It's so hard as they're adorable creatures, just need to learn the boundaries with humans.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy is the most beautiful adult GR you could ever wish to meet, but at 16 weeks he was the devil incarnate! DH did actually look for the 666 tattoo'd on the back of his head and said we should re-name him Damian!!  

He used to bark like mad and "answer back" all the time and he would nip and growl if you tried to take things off him (usually things he'd stolen!) the trick is to remain consistent, don't be put off when he snarls or growls tell him very firmly NO in a very deep gruff voice.  If you use a high pitched shriek of a NO then that sounds like yelping to him you need to show dominance in your voice with a deep growl of a NO (even though you feel daft doing it) he will then take that as a warning off the pack leader.  Consistency is the name of the game hun and remember they don't understand sentences just simple comands so teach him NO means NO and then stick to it!

He's just finding his feet hunny and he won't be agressive just stick to your guns and he'll be fine!  The little tinker he's just at that cocky teenage stage! 

You could also see your vet about castration as that calms them down and how about an obedience class so he learns some manners? 

Take care

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Cath and Mandy  , it's encouraging to hear that others have been through the same and they grow out of it. We tried the bite inhibition stuff from day one but any sort of squeel or shouting just makes him come back for more, he understands a firm no or ah ah but he still answers back. Putting him out of the room was always the best thing but now he is too big to do that safely. 

We will keep persevering and hopefully he will grow out of it - I can live with the play biting and nipping for attention, it's the snapping and snarling when he doesn't get what he wants that worries me. I take him to the park every day - it is like dog club there are always other dogs to rough and tumble with and he plays with next door's retriever so he has plenty of socialisation. He is fine when he is out - his aggression is mainly in the home directed at me so I think it will be dominance related. I'll get all the books again tonight and practice all the pack leader stuff again - though he already knows I am a wuss   I have spoiled him already! 

I am taking him to training class and he is picking up his training well and as long as I have treats learns very quickly so hopefully we can get over this phase if we come up with a plan and are consistent - the hard part is getting my DH to do things consistently  

Thanks again love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Honestly hun it's a phase!   Just stick at it, he is just pushing his luck I agree that it's definately dominance related and you just have to be firm and make sure he knows that you are the boss!  In our house Teddy knows that Steve is the boss and he looks to Steve for affirmations when he's doing things or in situations he's unsure of and if Steve gives him positive signs then he carries on and if he tells him no he stops immediately, but hun he's 4 and it certainly hasn't always been like that! 

Give him a firm word from me and tell him to stop messing his mummy about!

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw thanks Mandy - I feel much better now - there is hope for Fred  . I have been feeling a bit rough the last couple of days so I think I am just being a bit sensitive and have just let it get on top of me - he is sleeping now like an angel. - As if butter wouldn't melt


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy was an absolute sw*ne just been telling DH about Freddy's antics and he agreed that Ted was just as bad and now he's gorgeous!  It's a myth that puppy-hood is the best stage, sure they're cute but as they get older they become a nightmare and it's not until they're fully grown that they start behaving properly but he will hun, have faith in him! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Mandy I will, I just need to chill out a bit I think - I am probably expecting a bit too much from him. 

Love Greeneyed x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Greeneyed

I don't usually post here but saw your message and just wanted to say that D was EXACTLY the same at that age!  MIL even expressed concern about us having a dangerous dog and maybe we should reconsider him!!!!  I had at least seven items of clothing with holes in where he had just launched himself at my sleeves or trouser legs and clung on because he didn't want me to leave the room and stop playing with him.  I think as Mandy says, it's just all the hormones kicking in and them testing their boundaries.  D now is the most loving and lazy GR you could ever meet and the idea of him getting his teeth out now is preposterous!  I can't remember how long it lasted but it started around the 12-14 week mark and although seemed like an age at the time was probably only 4-6 weeks at the most.  

If is teeth are hurting you could try giving him ice cubes to chomp on?  I did with D and he seemed to like them... 

Big hugs, I know how you feel as I have been there too!    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Fluffs, 

It's very reassuring to hear he is "normal" . We have been to the park this morning where he has been having some rough and tumble with one of his girlfriends (a lab puppy) he is absolutely black now   We were practicing his heel & stay and he was very good so he is in my good books again


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad you had fun with Freddy this morning Greeneyed. It's a phase they all seem to go through and he'll grow out of it soon.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Cath - we have dog class tonight - last week he jumped up, bit my crotch and ripped my trousers   - hopefull he will do better today  

We have been practicing so I am hopeful we can show off our new skills


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww glad you had a better morning.  I hope all our horror stories have reassured you that he is normal!   The little tinker he just needs firmly putting back in his place each time he's naughty and he'll soon work it out!  It doesn't help that they're big dogs so even at his age he's a fair old size to be hanging off your sleeve!! 

Stick at it he'll be fine!

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Norty    

Lottie likes ice cubes - after her walkies. 'A nice ice cube in your hot mouthy'. She thinks they're a big big treat


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll have to try that one - don't know what he'll make of it! xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Daisy doesn't like ice cubes but Hon does. They both love ice creams - especially off the stick when they lick it like we do. 

Greeneyed - hope dog club goes well. Someone asked me a few years ago what my biggest achievement had been in my life. It was when Hon was a pup so I said getting her to do a down stay in class without moving for 10 mins  

Mandy - how are you today? Has Teddy helped with more snuggles?


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

But Cath that IS a big acheivement! Freddy was flying round like a banshee last night!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Afternoon All

Thanks for asking Cath, I'm feeling a bit better thanks and really looking forward to the meet a few days away will help I'm sure.

Greeneyed, I had to laugh at the mental image I conjured up of you and Freddy at class last night! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I am glad you are feeling better Mandy and glad it made you smile. I thought he was going to seriously injure himself at one point. They decided to let two dogs off at a time to practice recall. He stated looping the room (you know when their ears go back and they go completely nuts) He was skidding several feet across the floor and bowling into another dog with some force, I swear he did the spilts a few times! It was mayhem  suffice to say he didn't come back when I called  

Freddy has some homework to do


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - How funny


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed that's fantastic!!!   

Well we've just had visitors!! Firstly Police to say they've been to see the owner of the dog who attacked Teddy in December and then 10 mins later the owner of the dog!! Bless him (yes I know I'm too soft for my own good) he looked absolutely terrified coming up the path.  He said that on the fateful night he had been going in the house from work and Teddy and I were walking past he said as he opened the door Teddy looked at his dog and it just lost it and shot out from behind him and across to Teddy.  He was so apologetic and said that he dislocated his finger trying to get it off Teddy and that he isn't an aggressive dog he just acted completely out of character.  He went on to say that Max (his dog) is his life that they live alone together and that he is his whole world (well soft ar$e here completely fell for that thinking of my own relationship with my old dog Rocky and Emma and Lottie) he promised me he would never let him off the lead and said that I should go and meet Max as he feels so sad that I might be frightened of him as he's his best friend!

I know I should be really mad at him but I just feel sorry for him now, he's completely won me round!   I thanked him for coming round and said I appreciated it took guts as he didn't know how I'd react!  

Anyway that's my news, I'm soft!   

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Gosh - that took a long time though didn't it?

Ahhh - you maybe should go round and meet him. It might make you feel better about it all


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I probably will hun, thought I might take him a chew or something! I think the bloke deserves that sort of gesture as much as the dog does!  Might leave Teddy here though eh??!   

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Errrr yes, I'd def suggest leaving Teddy at home   

Take them one of those electric cattle prod things!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy, 

That's very good of you as you must have been so angry. It's sounds as though he is a responsible owner coming round to see you and suggesting you meet him. Hopefully it was as he says a one off. 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mandy - wow that took guts for him to come around. I think going round would be great as will hopefully put your mind at ease too. 

Glad you're feeling a bit better. Have fun at the meet.

Greeneyed -   at Freddy. Daisy was like that too when we first went but the dog trainer smashed a tin lid on the floor and now she won't leave my side which makes fetch a bit of a non-starter. 

Daisy was spayed yesterday and is all sorrowful today. She was so dopey last night we let her sleep on the bed with us which was fine till 5 when she started to wake up and fidget   She's still quiet today but when I let her out in the garden for a few mins she made a bee line for the fence so she's still got the cheekiness.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw poor daisy - I hope she feels better soon


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Morning Folks!

I'm back from the meet!  Teddy's just come home from kennels with DH and seems very excited to be back, just sprayed him with his doggy deodorant to get rid of kennels smell! 

Hope everyone's pooches have behaved this weekend!  Emma I hope Lottie likes her new handbag! 

Take care all

Axxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds like dh got sprayed   Did you have fun at the meet? 

I have two beautiful goldies at my feet snoozing. Nothing quite like that for making me feel better after a busy day.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

CathB said:


> Sounds like dh got sprayed  Did you have fun at the meet?
> 
> I have two beautiful goldies at my feet snoozing. Nothing quite like that for making me feel better after a busy day.


Serves me right for not proof-reading it before pressing post!    I also have a beautiful goldie asleep next to me! Aww bless him.

The meet was great, I really enjoy the meets, they're good fun!

Axxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening All

Just wondered how all our GR's are this week? Teddy Bear is really enjoying the nice weather he's been outside all the time we're home, laid on the grass enjoying the summer weather bless him!  He is in dog house again though for sitting in the flowerbed next to the cat!  He doesn't seem to understand the cat is small enough to sit next to plants where as Teddy just sits on the plants! 

Hope Fredster's doing ok!

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Daisy and Honey are enjoying the weather though i'm worried about Daisy overheating as she won't settle inside where it's cool. I'm going to blow up the paddling pool in a bit to see if they'll paddle and keep cool. Otherwise it's back to Tesco for more value lollies.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy has lollies too! Or frozen grapes!

They are daft though aren't they?  Teddy never lies in the shade always in the blazing sun! 

Axxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Very! Daisy is currently on the grass wriggling around on her back as if it's the most fun thing in the world.

I'll have to try the grapes, think they;ll love them.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie and I have just shared an ice lolly  

She goes last obviously


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emmalottie said:


> Lottie and I have just shared an ice lolly
> 
> She goes last obviously


 So it's not a lick for emma, lick for lottie, lick for emma!  

Teddy is too hot bless him, he's mooching about like a little lost soul! Dh's just put him some ice cubes in the freezer.

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I do love her Mandy - but even I would draw the line at that


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy's sat waiting for his mash potato and gravy which is just cooling down for him! He's not taken his eyes off the work surface for about 30 mins! 

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mashed potato and gravy   

Lottie would LOVE that but she'd get the squits  . I sometimes put some gravy on her dried food though  

Lucky Ted - I'd like some of that


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

He's had his normal dried food with mash and gravy on top and then he's had a yoghurt pot to lick out for his pud! 

He's also just had a beer to wash it all down!  Couldn't believe my eyes, DH is in the garage working on one of our motorbikes and he'd left a small bottle of Becks on the patio table, Teddy has put his front paws on table, knocked it over and then was lapping it up off the table!   I don't think beer is good for dogs! 

Axxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

sounds like mine isn't the only spoiled doggy out there  

still haven't tried the ice cubes emma, I'll give it a go later if it gets hot. Mandy I feel for your plants - Freddy has destroyed several this week, it is his favourite passtime! 

We gave him a bath in a tub outside last night (he had a black greasy head from sticking his head under the gass bbq to lick the grease coming out of it - gross) after we had finished he jumped out ran to the border then went mad rubbing himself all over my new plants - both him and the plants looked a very sorry state - he went straight back in the tub - with a lead on  

Freddy had his first walk in the woods last night - it was brilliant to see him so happy ad he didn't go to far from our sides which was a relief. Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Morning Ladies

I hope all our GR's have coped with the beautiful (and very hot) weekend?

My young man has eaten his weight in ice cubes and has been mooching round feeling v sorry for himself!   He's too silly to realise he needs to sit in the shade and sits in the baking sun! 

Off to work now

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Poor Teddy, 

Freddy has had a great time at bbqs this weekend, he got lots of sausages had a play in a paddling pool, swiped a tub of coleslaw and a tub of humus  .


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

My girls have enjoyed the paddling pool and ice lollies. We also took them to the river at Dedham for a swim. I'm not sure Daisy should have gone in though (we tried to stop her but she pulled off) as her stitches are a little inflamed so she has to keep them in a little longer and have antibiotics


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Latest pics of Fred (Sorry I am just so proud and have to share!)

Caught in the act .....



















On a bluebell walk..



















I am so not coming down!










Love greeneyed xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Greeneyed!!!

He's gorgeous-Love seeing the pics of Freddy!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Greeneyed said:


> swiped a tub of coleslaw and a tub of humus .


He's soooo norty - I love him


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww Greeneyed they are gorgeous piccys, he is so naughty and that's all part of his fabulous character!  

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh he's gorgous.

I LOVE the one on the stairs


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I love the one sat on the settee with a torn up newspaper!    

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw thanks ladies. 

He is such a spolied baby. He asked to get on the settee with us last night so of course we let him. We are already talking about buying a bigger settee  

Hope all your fur babies are well xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Poor Lottie - she fell on her back again last night trying to get onto the huge high bed  

She's OK but thats it - I'm buying us a lower bed  

I shall get a double instead of a kingsize because then I'm guaranteed to meet a man


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Emma - sounds like a plan   - I hope Lottie is okay xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening All

Well Teddy's grounded!!    DH has banned him from the garden for 2 days and said no bonio's either!   He got a little over-excited this aftie and started charging round like a racehorse through all the flowerbeds and churning all the grass up!  So he's on basic pavement pounding for his ablutions for the next 2 days! 

Gotta admit for all DH was cross with him it was funny to watch  (Especially with DH racing round behind him trying to catch him! )

Hope all your GR's are behaving better than this fella! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Naughty Teddy! 

Well Freddy has been having garden adventures as well - and not very good ones 

We narrowly missed an extornionate vets bill this weekend. 

Fred started chewing a tree in the garden on Friday afternoon. He managed to strip a bit of bark off it before I pulled him away. Well a couple of hours later he started doing cowpats which then just turned into bum water (sorry TMI) 

Um I was a little concerned and was speaking to my dad and said Fred has been chewing the willow tree do you think it could be connected - he said yes as that is what they derived Aspirin from  

Anyway I called the emergency vet who phoned the poisoned unit and called me back. She said he willow bark could cause serious problems and he may need support (in terms of a drip, tablets to absorb the toxicity etc). She said to keep an eye on him and if he got worse to bring him down   Fortunately I had some lectade so could keep him hydrated. He was sick a couple of times and we nearly went down there at midnight but he settled then and went to sleep. I didn;t get much kip, worrying about him and checking on him but he was fine and back to his old self the following lunchtime - (he is a toughy). So basically we have spent the weekend, digging up turf, digging out a tree and returfing! Ah well at least I know he is safe in the garden again now. He only ate a tiny bit I dread to think what would have happed if he was left to his own devices and chomped loads more! 


Hope your GRs are all well xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

He's a full-time occupation isn't he Greeneyed? 

We've just had a similar near miss, I've just caught Teddy looking furtive and went to look and he had a big chunk of concrete in his mouth, which he's stolen out of a flowerpot (it was in it to weigh it down) and was trying to eat it!  Serves me right for relenting and letting him out in garden when DH had said he couldn't go out there!

They are SUCH mischief makers aren't they?  

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Naughty Teddy, they sounds so alike - and I was hoping he'd grow out of it


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ah he will hun, Teddy is the model dog in the house but the minute he gets outside mischief washes over him!  

Axxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank heavens GRs are hardy dogs. Glad Freddy is ok now. 

Naughty Teddy! concrete is a bit hard core though (pun intended   )

I think (touch wood) we may have defeated Daisy and managed to fence her in. The last patch up bit was done on Weds and she's not made it out on her own since   I even managed a nap with the back door open   The massive bone (called a postmans leg) might have helped persuade her to stay.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad daisy is safe and sound, I hope she doesn't find another escape route!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well ladies - nothing to do with Freddy but I just wanted to share my good news. Our NHS funding has come through so I have been able to cancel my private cycle and swap to NHS intead. - We could definately do with that kind of financial boost at the moment, especially with Freddy's vets bills


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yay - fab news Greeneyed. 

Daisy got out yesterday   The dalmation from up the road was out raiding all the bins and the temptation of seeing her off, and then joining in the spoils, was too much. We moved what we think was her launch pad and she's not gone out since


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Naughty Daisy  

She is a right little escape artist isn't she!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Cath - I would be so worried if Teddy did that!  I can imagine how worrying it must be that she's going to get stolen or runover or something! They don't know when they're well off some of these doggy's do they?   Luckily Teddy will not try to go through any gap which is not twice his own size so that tends to keep him safe.  DH also landscaped our garden last year and it's got 6ft fencing all the way around.  As for jumping well that would be energetic and Teddy definately doesn't do energetic! 

Greeneyed - that's great news about your tx hun  

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie loves to escape. Not to run away - just to see whats on the other side   

Although a few weeks ago mums neighbours put some meat down for the birds   and she broke down the hedge to get next door and eat it


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh my word!  I went on a focus group today to York which was boring as hell BUT there was a blind lady on it with a Guide Dog Golden Retriever called Norman!!!!!  He was just THE cutest GR I have ever met, his social skills were so much better than Teddy's (and Freddy's I'm sure!) he was sooooooooo gorgeous!

Teddy's not talking to me now though cos I've been unfaithful giving another GR a bowl of water!! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Freddy really has some work to do today! Two wees and two poos on the carpet this morning  

Definately wouldn't make a guide dog, they would be stepping in his doings all the time!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie did a tiddle this morning. Its usually because I have behaved badly for some reason


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Freddy's is more to do with the amount of horse poo he ate on our walk last night!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ewwww Greeneyed!   

Teddy's had a bath and brush up today Dial A Dog Wash has been today and given him a pampering! He's looking lovely!

Sounds like I should send Dial A Dog Wash round to Lottie and Freddy too!

Axxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie is a bit stinky but she'll have a bubble shower tomorrow   

And then need to book her in for a hair cut. £27!!!! It should be every 6 weeks as her fur grows so quickly but I just can't afford that. Once every 2 months is enough!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Gosh Emma that's a lot! Teddy only costs £26 and he weighs about 5 times what Lottie does! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It is a lot isn't it?
I'd like to go somewhere else but she's happy going there. The place I took her too before they were horrible and she was scared. She got so distressed once when I took her it was awful so I looked for somewhere else. At this place, the womans little daughter puts a daft bow on her and they give her sausage! It is blooming expensive though


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ah well, if she's had a bad experience somewhere else then it's worth the money!  I hate the thought of our happy little Lottie being frightened!

Teddy went to a kennels that frightened him and I took him this one day and he slipped his collar to run back to me, the guy ran after him shouting "dog on the loose" in a very over-dramatic voice  As he went to put Teddy's collar back on he cowared!   I snatched the lead off him and said that I'd had my suspicions Ted was scared of going there before and now I could see why so thanks very much but I'd be taking him home! and walked out with Ted!    Then got in the car and thought "oh bugg*r what am I going to do now?"  

People like groomers and kennels are in a real position of responsibility and they should treat our babies with respect 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Poor Teddy. Nasty man  . Good job we know our fur babies so well that we can see when they're very unhappy. I'd have done just the same as you.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well he's at kennels today now! (A different kennels) and seemed to rush in quite happy! 

I do miss him though, I hate it when he goes one day and we don't go til the next, that night at home without him is horrid! 

Still Daddy picking him up on Tuesday morning by the time I'm home from work Tuesday night, he'll be here!  

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Aw, hope Teddy has fun at the kennels. 

We're really lucky with kennels as there's a lady in the village who looks after them during the day if we're both out and they love playing with all her dogs. Hon still tries to lay on a guilt trip when we pick her up but we know it's just show. 

Greeneyed - naughty Freddy. I'd like to say they grow out of horse poo but I'm stil waiting. We can at least get them away from it now......

Emma - how's Lottie?

Well Daisy has definitely found an escape route but we can't work out which bit it is so we can fix it. Thankfully we live in the middle of nowhere, on one side our neighbours are a herd of rare breed cows, so I don't worry about her being snatched. I do worry about a car coming round too fast though and catching her. We don't get many cars but it just takes one. At the moment she seems to be limiting her adventures to visiting the little girl next door.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well...........

I'm not clear yet about the whole details but...........

Mum found Lottie sitting in her little bed with a bowl of bolognese sauce stuck on her nose/face   . Her whole nose and mouth were in it. Neither mum or dad are clear how she got it. She just STINKS of bolognese. I've given her a bath with a good face wash but I can still smell it. I reckon it must be up her nose


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh the naughty girl!  ;  I wonder how she got hold of that?  

Teddy's back from his hols, DH picked him up this morning and he said he was a very happy boy there and didn't seem fussed about coming home! Charming  

Hope all others are ok

Axxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Naughty Lottie  

Well we had a very brief respite from devil dog where I thought we had turned a corner but then Kevin the teenager has firmly arrived  . He sits there with his wotsit out all day making demands and getting cross when he can't do what he wants - He complains and tries to bite us constantly when we are eating, refuses to move and snarls at you when you try to get him to shift etc etc - he has become so petulent! - Hopefully another phase  

He has gone backwards in his training so I know we will be bottom of the class at School tonight - I hope he doesn't have his wotsit out the whole lesson (he did last week)! 

Off to take him for a walk now to try to wear him out a bit  

Hope everyones fur babies are behaving today! 

Love Greeneyed xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Greeneyed said:


> I hope he doesn't have his wotsit out the whole lesson (he did last week)!


OMG


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed  Are you going to get him castrated?  I here that helps calm down wilful boy dogs quite a bit.  We've never bothered with Teddy as he's not at all wilful and so it's never been necessary but it might be worth considering!

It does make me  the way you refer to him as Kevin the teenager!   

Axxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes ladies I think we will definately get him castrated! I am going to do it at 8 months I think, the vet said 6 but I'd like to wait a little longer. 

Bless him, he doesn't know what to do with his wotsit yet and hasn't started humping or anything, but I am sure it is now just a matter of time! - He'll probably make his debut at dog club tonight  

I said to my husband, at least he's still cute, to which he replied, yes but that's wearing thin   No it's not! I exclaimed - he still has my unconditional puppy love  

I'll report back on tonights goings on if he does anything funny (which is highly likely!). I usually have to have a couple of glasses of wine after puppy class - I can't believe he drives me to drink


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

There's a dog at Daisy's class that has his thing on show the whole time. The first class I noticed I was paranoid that she was coming into season as he seemed so keen. Turns out he was always like that. 

Hope this evening goes well Greeneyed.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, return with stories


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed hun - How did you get on last night? 

I hope all was well!  Teddy got told off by DH last night I hate to see him looking sad and in my opinion he hadn't done anything worthy of a telling off!   Still I then think to myself if it wasn't down to DH to tell him off he'd be a hoodlum as I never would and he'd be completely undisciplined! 

Hope they're all well!  Including our honorary GR Lottie!!! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Poor Teddy - I feel sure he wouldn't have done anything wrong  

Honorary GR Lottie   

She did NOT have a good start to the day (neither did I). She ran into the garden and the roof slate came crashing down taking all the plastic drainage pipes with it  .
She wouldn't come past it to get back into the house - not even for her breakfast   . I had to go out in my pj's in the rain and carry her in  .

Then we both stared at it and have no idea what to do at all. Is it a builder we need for that?

What with that and the tree - the house is starting to feel most unsafe.

Greeneyed - How did little norty get on??


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Emma sorry to hear about your roof and pipes. I would call a roofer as as opposed to a builder. Definately get more than one quote however. Poor Teddy, but I know what you mean someone has to do it, unfortunately in our house we are both too soft! 

Freddy was actually okay in class last night (the walk and food beforehand helped) I still magaged to humiliate myself though by falling over on top of him- me and Fred just lay in a heap in the middle of the class with everyone laughing at us - Fred was most bewildered  

He made me cry yesterday afternoon he was so horrible, but we are both feeling better today  

Love Greeneyed x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh heck Emma that's not good!   I agree you need a roofer first! 

Greeneyed, I'm sorry he made you cry hun, I remember those days so well.  Teddy had been quite naughty which was why he told him off but I would've let him away with it!  Dh is still at work and if he were here now he'd be getting another telling off for what he's doing as we speak!  He's outside and doesn't know I can see his reflection in the glass of the door!    He's very happily charging round on the grass like a racehorse trampling on any passing cats and flowers! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I just saw Fred out of the window and his little bottom going up and down. 

Turns out he has dragged his big teddy out there (Cliff a life sized dog) and was giving him  a good seeing too! - for the whole street to see  

Looks like those hormones are definately raging! 

Mandy sounds like you are as soft as me


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG     

I looked out the window once and there was Lottie dragging my nieces Shawn the sheep backpack up the garden!! Gawd knows what she was going to do with that


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - how's the sheep?     Hope you get the roof sorted soon. sounds scary.

Greeneyed    

V tired tonight as we took the dogs to the Eastern Counties Golden Retriever club rally. They have a massive gravel pit filled with water and most dogs are off the lead. They absolutely loved it. Daisy didn't place in prettiest b itch (Hon was still being groomed so missed that one) but came 4th in waggiest tail. Then she and Hon came 5th and 7th in dog the judge would most like to take home and Honey and I came 3rd in the best 6 legs competition. Both their boyfriends also came along so it was a great afternoon all round. I'll try to put some pics on when I wake up again. I think we'll all sleep well tonight.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sounds like a fab day out Cath! 

We've had a quiet day here, DH and Teddy are still not very good friends, DH has a migraine which isn't helping and I've got stitches in my finger which is hindering me a bit too! 

Ah well, tomorrow's another day.

Axxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Cath that sounds like a fantastic day out - maybe I'll have to join the retriever club! 

Mandy why stitches in your finger?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Cos I opened a bag of oven chips with a carving knife    

How's our little freddy this week?

Teddy and DH seem to have got over their falling out I'm relieved to say and all is back to normal! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

ooh sounds nasty  

Freddy is better this week - it helps that the weather isn't as good - it's when it's nice outside he's a nightmare. Poor beggar I am sure half the nipping us was because he was hungry - I've upped his food and he's much better now - oops  

Don't take any notice of what it says on the packet - Freddy needs at least a third more than it says for his age and weight.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't understand the food. Lottie has the bottom end of the scale but she is getting fat and it makes me feel guilty  . She has biccies too but well within her daily allowance. And she always acts like she's starving.

I don't think she gets lone enough walks - but its so late when I get home from work. Feel like a crap furbaby mum today


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw Emma, 

I am sure Lottie doesn't think that   It's really hard to get it right I think, my friends cocker doesn't give too hoots about food and will only eat on a night when he is tired and there is nothing better going on, mine would eat all day if he got the chance so it's really hard to know whether they are hungry or just being greedy. I am very guilty for giving treats, I give him pigs ears etc all the time and the neighbour (a sandwich shop) gives him at least two sausages a week. If he starts piling on weight I would find it sooo hard to cut down as I just want to make him happy and feel really mean if I don't give him stuff - definately way to soft


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you  

I've just booked her in for a grooming session so hopefully she'll look all skinny when she's done  . She won't though.

I feel bad incase she gets all out of breath and unhappy and then D.I.E.S   too early  

Oh dear - I'm having a mad moment


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma - You are having a mad moment!  Lottie is gorgeous and she's no intention of shuffling of this mortal plane anytime soon!   If you are worried then why not ask if your vets has a nurse clinic where you can get her weighed ours does and it's free!  Teddy goes for weighing every now and again so he doesn't turn into a porker!

Greeneyed - Teddy always had to have more than the recommended amount of food!  He used to have 3 weetabix with hot milk for his brekkie, dog food for dinner, dog food for tea and 3 weetabix with hot milk for his supper!   Now he's a big boy he only has his dog food for brekkie and tea and he only gets weetabix on very special occasions! 

My vet recommends with a GR you should be able to only feel his ribs if you press quite firmly on his rib cage, if you gently run your hand along you should feel nothing.

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lottie - I worry the same about Honey's weight. Since she was speyed she is on the limit and if we reduce her food she starts raiding bins etc. We found that the senior/light version of her food helps as she can have the same amount but with less calories so she doesn't notice she's being put on a diet.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Cath - I think its been since Lottie was spayed too really. Im the same - there'ds no way I can reduce her food anymore. I tried the light version but it looked a bit unappetising   . Mind you - she still scoffed it so I reckon I'll do it again.

She's just soooo cutie this morning. Acted like she hadn't seem me for years when we woke up this morning  . We've been having a little talk about Teddys weetabix and warm milk


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Maybe Lottie wouldn't need quite as much weetabix and warm milk! 

Teddy's only allowed it on special occasions now or he'll get too fat, so he had it when he'd been attacked (more cos I felt guilty and wanted to make him happy    )

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Spoiled Teddy, that sounds lovely! Sssh don't tell Fred!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

She would just love it. The trouble is sher has er... a rather delicate constitution  

Anything other than dried dog food and she gets the squits  

She loves a few multi cheerios tho


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Fred is getting so big now and he was terrible at class last night - totally useless and out of control. the trainer said I had best start sorting him out or I was going to have BIG problems  

I still believe in him - we WILL find a way of getting him to behave - I told him this morning it was time to turn over a new leaf  

Not sure he was listening  

Right we are off on his walk now and I am going to be tough - no more carrying on!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahh - maybe hs will always be playful   

Lottie pulled a quick stunt yesterday. Whilst the men were here moving my sky plus the postman arrived. She took the opportunity of being left for a few minutes to steal a parcel and take it up the garden for a good chew!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Naughty lottie! x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ah Greeneyed I still believe in him!  He can do this! 

He's obviously a little wilful and so perhaps a firmer tone in your voice and a bit more discipline is the way forward.  He is still very young though and I don't think we should expect too much from him! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Mandy - I have tried to be tougher today - but it is so hard when he gives me that face  

He is destined to be ruined!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

He is destined to be ruined hun, I know that!  Just like a certain fellow who lives here!   You do need to try and be a little bit firm though cos once he's a big dog he will be hard work if he's v naughty!  It is important though to remember that he is still a puppy and although he's quite a big boy he's only a baby so I don't think that we should expect too much of him just yet.  Teddy is 4 and still has moments of being very over-excited and giddy!

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well. I've moved my lounge and dining room round. Each is now where the other was. And Lottie just won't have it. She just insists on going back in the old lounge and sleeping where her chair was  . I've had to put it back in there! Hopefully it won't last long though because we usually cuddle and watch telly together


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bless her!  She'll get used to it! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

She's has a really exciting day. She went into the back garden and there was a cat there!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Her whole body left the ground and she ran so fast all her legs went in different directions


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy's just had some real excitement, we met up with a black lab while we were out!  He was going mad on other end of lead barking and growling but wagging his tail as well!   The other dog just stood and looked at him as if to say what is your problem  

Axxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well it sounds like they are having a much better day than Freddy - I had to leave him this morning for four hours for a hospital appointment which he was most disgruntled about and this afternoon he is going to the vet! 

I am very upset this afternoon and need to vent 

I live next door to the pub and there is a guy who parks alongside our house all the time leaving his two dogs in the car to go to the pub (with the window open one inch) - He is usually there half an hour to an hour. One of the dogs goes ballistic every time anyone walks past, jumping all over the car and snarling and snapping at the window. It is terrifying and obviously very stressful for the dog. 

He was there again last night and I heard the dog carrying on - I looked out and he now has a third dog in the car another young terrier of some description - could be a pup. Anyway the new one was looking at me pleadingly through the window for ages and I felt so sorry for him. Anyway he was there again this lunchtime - his car was in the sun and the window was again open just one inch (no sun screens or anything),  the dogs were panting. I undo my car window one inch and go out ten minutes later to see how warm it is - very - so I go to the pub and say, excuse me your car is in the sun and your dogs are all panting - he said he had checked on them all a couple of minutes ago and they were all fine. 

He has gone now but what can I do in the future - it really upsets me, especially as one of the dogs is going nuts and obviously in distress. Is it illegal can I report him? This would really be a last resort as he knows where I live and I know nothing about this guy - not the most savory of characters. 

It also really riled me that when I went across - he was having a *** outside - the pub is dog friendly - he could take them in the beer garden if he wanted to (assuming the dogs are trained - which they probably aren't ). I feel so sad every time I see them. 


Love Oz x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww hun, I would have been annoyed too.  Why don't you ring the RSPCA and the Dog Warden run by your local council, let them know when he parks there and a description of the car and they will come and check.

I think it's classed as causing unnecessary suffering to an animal but the RSPCA particularly will be able to advise you better!

It's horrible to see someone so blatantly not appreciating their furbabies isn't it 

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats awful.

Yes you can call the police and they will send somebody round. I did this once. They will break in and get the dogs if necessary - I hope they do. Pig man


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies - I am going to speak to the landlord and tell him about it (he has two pugs, a horse, ducks and a parrot so is an animal lover lol) Hopefully he'll have a word. I think I will also leave a note on his windscreen next time (assuming it isn't hot or I'll be straight round again) giving the advice from the RSPCA about leaving dogs in cars on warm days and that he can be prosecuted advising next time I see it I'll report him! I get madder the more I think about it grrr


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I woke up this morning with a furry dumbell on my throat   . Clearly Lottie had wanted to play at some time during the night


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh she's on a roll today.

I just popped upstairs for a quick pee - she was fast asleep on the settee. By the time I came back all of 30 seconds later she's gone. Thankfully I noticed a glimpse of purple under the bush at the top of the garden. She'd stolen a packet of lockets out of my bag and gone and found a den with them     . All in the blink of an eye


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It must be the day for stealing from your loving furbaby mummys!   Teddy has just been "caught" red-pawed!   With a supply of booty under the conifer bush in our garden!  He's also been pruning the laveteria bush again today which DH says is v helpful of him as he's been meaning to do it!  

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie's more subdued now as she got shoved by accident whilst trying to help me do my wii fit yoga


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

How are our little critters this week ladies? 

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie had been given a bath at Grandmas today


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like Lottie and Teddy have been having fun!

Freddy has had such a great time the last few days. Saturday we had friends over with Duke their 18 month old viermeraner (who pummelled Freddy for five hours non stop) he got a pigs ear and lots of fuss. Sunday some friends and their kids came over as well as two dogs one being a puppy so he had more great playtime. Monday we took the day off (it was our anniversary) and we took Freddy up to the dales where he had his first proper swim in a river. I had to get in myself to encourage him to go out of his depth. I held him under his tummy whilst he flapped his legs about. He was a bit panicy at first, then he did a few circles on his own - I was so proud! (and wet )

Here he is enjoying his day:


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed that's a great photo hun! SO glad the Fredster had a good time! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

What a fab photo Greeneyed. Mine would love that too. 

Emma - I have an image of Lottie doing yoga with you now  

Mandy - how's Teddy this week?

Mine have calmed down a bit this week thank heavens. Daisy got hold of a mouse trap one day last week (no idea where she found it as they were all very well tucked behind large pieces of furniture) so we had a mad panic that she'd eaten some poison. Thankfully if she did there wasn't enough to do more than give her an upset tum. Both are now enjoying the wheat fields on their walks. Don't tell the farmers but I love the sight of them bouncing through the crops. Hon can jump so high we should rename her Tigger.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw Cath sounds like a lovely image! 

Freddy listened to one of my yoga CDs last night and my Paul Mckenna I can make you thin CD. He slept through them but who know's maybe he'll be less greedy now


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

If that works Greeneyed can I borrow the Paul McKenna CD to try on Honey?


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well he's just gulped down three hot dog sausages so I don't think it has taken effect yet  

Um I also just had a slice of cake   It must be a defective CD


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Ewwwwwwww   

I guess it was just a matter of time, but I had to remove a condom out of Freddy's mouth this morning Twice! (he went back for it!) 

Yesterday it was blue bubble gum but this was far more gross - I was nearly sick! 

He really will eat anything


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

EWWWW! A word of warning though,  make sure any waste from when af is in town is securely disposed of. I once found Hon with a messy packet she'd picked out of the bin. Not pleasant.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

CathB said:


> EWWWW! A word of warning though, make sure any waste from when af is in town is securely disposed of. I once found Hon with a messy packet she'd picked out of the bin. Not pleasant.


Erm  agreed. I came home from work once and old ST's all over the house!!!!!!!!!! With the rudey bit chewed off. OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh no - Imagine if you had friends with you!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

The thought did cross my mind!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't believe it. Daisy has eaten my last decent bra.     That's 8 she's had since she arrived here. I was just too tired to remember to pick up my stuff from the bathroom floor last night


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Fatal mistake  

Isn't it funny how they get one things into their heads and keep doing it? Lottie is obsessed with the toilet rolls. Scatters them round the house if I forget to close the bathroom door


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh daisy - bad girl! At least socks (which freddy normally goes for) aren't as expensive! 

We really do have to try to be tidier with these naughty doggies about lol


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I hope you all had fun weekends ladies. Freddy had a great time - he stayed with my mum and dad. 

The first night they took him for a walk - he found some really smelly poo and decided to roll in it and smear it all over his face - my dad grabbed him by the collar which was also caked in it and had to walk home with pooey hands  . They gave him a bath and scrubbed it all off after which he decided to jump in their pond!   - During the night he ripped up one of their antique books and weed in the kitchen - oh dear naughty freddy! xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is Freddy ever going to be allowed back to stay with your parents? 

My girls have been lovely, though Daisy has taken up barking as a hobby. Anyone who walks past gets a full on bark and howl. I think she's frustrated at not being able to get out of the garden now (a nice bit of trellis on the fence seems to have stopped her escapes for a little while) so is taking it out on us with the noise. The tin lid will have to come out again soon.........


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Freddy!! NORTY AGAIN    

Lottie's had her hair cut. I don't like the way the woman does it but she's happy going there  

I think she really might be a bit tubby


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Emma - have you asked the vet about her weight?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I think I'm overreacting. She looks ok to me really. I found a picture on the side of her food of an underweight, just right, and fatty tum - I think she looks sort of top end of just right


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I am sure she is fine   - Its hard not to wory about them though isn't it x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

How are all the boys?

Lottie is lying here next to me, fast asleep on her back, legs wide open. A true lady. 

Is scrambled egg OK for dogs to eat?

xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - I give mine scrambled egg and don't get an adverse reaction. That said, they eat anything   Should be fine as the egg is cooked properly. 

How's everyone this weekend. We've been in Prague for a few days so the girls went to the kennels, then had a day with Honey's boyfriend so we could collect them from there last night. I love that bit where they see you for the first time in days. Though they'reboth playing it cool today.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh I must tell you what my norty little lovely has learnt to do   

I ususally lie down on the settee with the laptop on my tummy. Lottis has learnt that if she puts both front paws on the lid and leans her weight forward, it will snap shut and then she's face to face with me wagging her tail. I just burst out laughing - so norty. But then this computer has always been her biggest rival for my attention. Funny thing   . If I don't get out the way quickly, she almost takes me hand off   

How are all your  lovelies??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - that's v funny = though hope she doesn't catch your fingers. 

Mine are fine thanks. Daisy seems to be trying to stop me go out by pinching all my shoes. SHe had all the left ones this morning so it took me half anhour of hopping around before I could find a pair   The new fence is finally working and she's not got out in over 3 weeks now.   that stays the same.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening All

Emma that's very funny   

Teddy is fine!  He's a bit confused today (it doesn't take alot! ) He's not allowed in the garden yesterday/today as DH has put fertilizer on the grass and we're not sure if it's safe for him.  He's just sitting at the patio doors crying and whimpering!  He's been on 4 walks today already in case he needs a wee/poo but I think his real problem is he can't go out and eat cat poo!!    Think we'll let him out there tomorrow as he's a pathetic sight sat crying! 

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh poor Teddy - how could you keep him away from the cat poo   

Love the shoe nicking   

Lots won't stop doing it now - she's so funny   . She just did it again when I was doing my online shopping. We accidentally added 200 B&H to out list


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

She needs to lay off the ****! They're not good for spaniels! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello GR Aunty's! 

Teddy's causing me a worry this morning so wondered if anyone had any thoughts, last night I took him out for his walk as normal which was uneventful (for a change  ) got back and he started licking all the time, licking his feet, the floor, me if I went near him, DH just licking all the time.  I gave him ice cubes thinking he was hot and carried on doing that until bed time.  This morning he's not doing it as much but is still doing it (and doesn't normally go in for licking feet etc).

Any ideas what it might be?? (you know me panicker, so I think he's gonna die before the days out  ) Made DH get up at 3am to see if he was ok! 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mmmmm  . More than likely - its one of those weird doggy things that they just start doing and then stop! Might he have got a bit of that fertiliser on some of his fur? 
I think I'd see how he is today, check his skin and tongue to see if he looks all OK, and then get the dial-a-bath round to give him a good bubble bath  

  . He'll be fine hun. I bet he's just found a new way to pass the time. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sometimes my pooch does that, she licks her feet, and when we have looked it has been a seed stuck in her paw, have you had a look? Could he have been stung too?

Lisa xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I've had a good look, there's no blisters or thorns or seeds or anything that I can see.

Will see how he goes today he doesn't seem distressed he's just sat licking and licking and licking!  His feet and the floor! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Its a new game I reckon


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ah no it's not I've been home and checked again and nearly called him an









His left foot on the outside pad towards the edge of his paw has a really nasty red patch on it with an open wound in the middle!  I don't know whether he's been stung or stood on a thorn or something and then made it sore with licking it.

Still I filled a pudding basin with salt water and stood his paw in it for a few minutes then dried it and sprayed chew deterrent on it! Steve will do the same at tea time (i'm working late) and then if it's still bothering him in the morning I'll take him to doggy hospital! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh no! Poor Teddy and Mandy   

My ex had a springer spaniel and it got a 'split paw' a few times. It always healed OK. He needs some treats - lots of treats. Weetabix and nice things. 

Oh - big hugs from Lottie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww thanks hun.  Been at AGM at work tonight only just got back so DH and I pinned him down to have a better look.  DH thinks it looks infected so I'm gonna take him straight to vet in morning and not irritate it further tonight with chew deterrent or salt water.

Bless him he's being such a brave little soldier! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ah - hope he feels better tommorrow.  

Lottie has been eating poo and trying to kiss me   

And for today new thing..............

Dad heard her crying and she's got herself stuck under a dining room chair. So he rescued her and gave her a biscuit. BIG MISTAKE. She's gone under and got stuck 5 times now! Poor dad's pulling his hair out


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

She's so funny!

Teddy's foot isn't looking as bad this morning and he's not chewing it, so rather than rush to vets and be relieved of £50 straight off, I'm going to stand it in salt water again and put the chew deterrent on it and then we'll see tonight how it is and I'll take him tomorrow if necessary.  I'm now starting to think he got stung by something (stood on a wasp/bee or something like that) and that given salt water bathing and a couple of days its starting to settle down.

It's definately put him off his poo-eating stride as he's not been out as much! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ah glad - he seems a bit better this morning.

The bees/wasps are a nightmare. I came downstairs the other day and a huge bee was buzzing round Lottie! I managed to get it back outside, but then it came back the next day and harassed her again so I killed it  . No way was I taking the risk of her being stung, or swallowing, that  

I'm off to the vets today to spend £20,000 on flea and worming stuff


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Teddy. Hope his paw is still improving. Daisy and Honey send wags and licks.

Emma - lottie is a real character. Daisy is now doing something similar with teh shoes as she knows that if we catch her taking one we'll get her to come and drop it then give her lots of attention or a biscuit so she just keeps going.  

Greeneyed - how's Freddy at the mo?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Cath. Norty show nicker   . Just found another packet of sanitary towels in Lots bed. Brand new - she must have nicked them from the Tesco bags when I was putting things away   

Hows Ted? xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

His paw has a big yellow puss filled head on it now!   So we've been soaking it in salt water today and he's off to see the vet tomorrow at 7.20 with his daddy!   I think that either they will say it's infected and needs anti-b's or they'll say they think there's a foreign body in it and he'll have to be sedated and have it lanced!  Either way he's a sorrowful looking little puppy walking round with his paw up looking v sad! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh poor Teddy   

Big ear twiddles from Me and his girlfriend 

He'll feel better tomorrow when the vets sorted it


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I think he will, he's enjoying all the fuss!   Also being V brave when I soak it in salt water as it's obviously hurting and he's just standing there trying to bury his head under my arm!   Bless him!

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh poor Teddy


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Teddy. Hope he got on ok at the vets this morning and is now making a full recovery. 

Naught Lottie


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just back from vets where he showed himself up by being all upset and distressed and refusing to go in the room   vet thinks he's cut it on something and that it's got infected so we've come home minus £38 and plus anti-b's!! 

Hopefully he will feel better tomorrow!

Axx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I hope Greeneyed's ok she's not been online since 26th?? Does anyone have any contact details to text her? 

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh poor Teddy  . He didn't want to go to the nasty vet  

Hope he gets better soon


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

MandyB1971 said:


> I hope Greeneyed's ok she's not been online since 26th?? Does anyone have any contact details to text her?
> 
> Axxx


Oh no - I don't


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy's thinking the vets was worthwhile as they prescribed pills which have to be disguised in slices of ham!  

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Even I would think that was worthwhile   

I've lost a packet of sweets.  . I've looked in all the usual hideaways


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ted's limping today, not sure whether his foot is hurting more than yesterday or if it's a prompt so I don't forget the ham (and pill) at bed-time   He was limping tues/wed but not thurs and now is again! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh gosh - it could easily be a ham ploy  

Poor Teddy. It usually takes a day or two for the tablets to start working tho.

Give him some ham and see if it stops!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Teddy. Dudley (Honey's boyf) often has an intermittent limp so it could be a boy dog thing. Hope it all heals up soon.

I don't know how to get hold of Greeneyed either. Hope she's ok.

Had some sad news today. One of our neighbours had a dalmation who was a nightmare for getting in everyones bins and wandering around the place whenever she felt like it. She took herself off to the railway line (just a branch line but still has a train on it) and got knocked down. She might have been a nuisance a lot of the time but she was quite sweet and she loved playing with our two. It also brings it home how dangerous Daisy's escapology could have been. Thankfully the fence is proving firm (nearly 4 weeks now). Hopefully she's in doggy heaven now.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh no - thats just awful


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh no Cath, that's v sad 

I'm just glancing out of our back door and I can see _someone_ burying their toy dog in our flowerbed 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahh - is he feeling better?

Well something odd here  . I found my sweets in Lots bed! But I know I had already checked there so it would seem that she's now Den hopping items   

Today was pleasant. A lady was looking at lot and saying how lovely she was - and right at that moment she decided to have diarreah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lot not the lady


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bless her!

I think he's feeling better today! DH has been on pill duty today so he's had them in a cheese slice rather than ham!   Didn't seem to mind either way! 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies!!! 

Sorry for my absence! I know it's unusual - I am normally on here all the time lol   I have been very slack with work recently and really need to get my business going again so I banned myself from FF for a bit so I wouldn't get distracted  . 

Sounds like business as usual with all your doggies, naughtiness, theft, trips to the vets etc etc! I hope all are well now! Freddy had his own episode - Ate some anemone plants - had very bad runs and sickness and it has taken him two weeks to get over it properly (and £150 at the vets!) Thankfully he is sorted now. I am dropping him down from three to two meals a day today so I expect a bit of grumpyness and carrying on when he doesn't get his lunch! 

We are off on hols next week to a rented cottage by the sea - I am so excited about taking Freddy to the beach!!! 

I hope you all have a good week. Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

So long as you're alright hun, that's all we need to know!

Poor Fredster!   They do seem to have to learn the hard way about eating things not meant for eating don't they?  

Teddy Bears foot is much better now barely anything there to see, still limping at pill time so he gets his cheese but it's just an act now I'm quite sure! 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I am glad teddy's foot is getting better. Fred spent half of yesterday crying, barking, biting and generally being very cross. 

He normally gets fed at 7:20am. 1pm and 7:30pm - yesterday I fed him a huge portion at 10am and another huge portion at 5:30pm. 

His body clock told him it was time to eat at 1pm and 7:30pm (despite the fact he can't have been hungry) so he really played up all afternoon and evening - I felt awful he was crying all the time - hopefully he'll get used to it after a few days


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh silly poor Freddy. Lottie cries if I'm late with tea. I tell her 'you're not starving. You're not a 3rd world doggy'  . I'm glad you're back posting  

HOORAH to a Teddy recovery. I should still give him ham for a while though - he deserves it  

Last night Lottie managed to get the throwover and all the cushions on the settee to fall forward and off the settee totally. She must have been on them because I came downstairs to this big mound of stuff on the floor with her stuck in the middle of it all crying because the throw was right over her  . She hates cushions and back kicks them off all the settees and chairs. Sometimes they fly really far across the room.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Poor lottie - she must have given herself a big fright! Freddy loves cushions and will lay on them at every opportunity! 

I agree Teddy needs ham and cheese!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed Hun I hope today has been better however if it hasn't!  I might have been inclined to still give him his three meals but to reduce the lunchtime one down by half until it is no more, and then still leave the other two at the usual times.  That's what my breeder advised and Teddy didn't even notice cos he just had less and less each day at lunchtime until he had nowt!  At the moment what's happened is his routine's gone completely to pot which will have disrupted him and made him frightened about when he'll get any grub, which for a GR is a really serious problem as they live to eat! 

If you've still got trouble give that a go!

Poor Lots getting ambushed by a load of cushions!  Teddy's currently outside trying to [email protected] one of our cats!  (A male cat at that!  )

Axxxx

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

How was Freddy today?

Ooooh - how is he doing that to the cat - norty Teddy     

Lot had a sausage for tea - much excitement xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I went and checked and I don't think he did have improper intentions he was trying to pick him up in his mouth like he does his own toy dog!   Charlie didn't seem to mind so I left them to it!   Last I saw of them before News at Ten came on Teddy was running across the garden with Charlie in his mouth held by the scruff of his neck!   Charlie's a bit of a one for extreme sports though we had to pay for the little girl next doors coat last year cos it was spinning round on the whirly gig washing line and he clung to it for the ride and ripped it! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh I love these animals


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Mandy that's good advice - this is day three and I have just given him another huge meal, . If no joy today I'll try what you suggested. Poor Freddy he can't understand why I have taken his lunch away  , then he thinks his tea is a late lunch and cries two hours later for his tea!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - please help/advise.

Lottie has been sitting down when she eats from her bowl. Does that mean she's getting old?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh Em! 

It means she's getting lazy!   That's all! How old is Lottie (I'm sure I do know this  )

I have a little furry friend who lies next to his bowl eating and always has!! Lazy is his middle name! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

She'll be 5 in November


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma she's just a baby! She' only 4 months older than Teddy Bear and he's a much bigger dog so will age quicker and he's still only a youngster!

Don't worry hun, she's only just starting her little life!  I can't wait to meet her in september, purlease don't send her on a sleepover! 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

. She will def be here - being very norty and shouty I'm sure


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's good!  I'll bring her a pressie from her boyfriend! 

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

and todays latest thing is....................................

she's scared of the wii fit. I found her shivering and crying in the next room   

Oh yes, and also

She 'got stuck' in the chair again at mums  . Mum was just about to rescue her when her cooker timer went off so she rushed to Kitchen instead. A nanosecond later Lottie appeared   . She knows the sound of the cooker timer and suddenly managed to get out


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Clever Lottie. 

How are all the scamps this weekend? Dh and I went a little mad last week in Makro and bought one of those soft sided pools that was on offer. I've started to fill it and the girls had a whale (literally) of a time paddling and playing. Don't think we'll be getting our cossies out just yet


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - I never thought to fill the pool up for lots  

Tonight I found a funny brown warty type thing on Lottie head. I don't know what it is but its not nice.   I'll take her to the vet. I thought as first it was just something stuck on her fur like a black seed or something, but it def seems to be attached to her. Its like a little dark brown tube


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

It's not a tic is it? They start out small then end up looking like a brown warty thing as they drink the blood. You need to take them out with tweezers to stop the pincers staying in, or put some surgical spirit on to make them retract.

The girls love having a pool to swim  in and cool down.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - it could be a tick then that is drinking poor lotpots blood  . I just read that if you pinch them out the head can get left behind that then become infected   .
I'm off to get the vet to have a look ...................................


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry to have panicked you. Hope Lottie is ok. I've taken them of Hon and the first time didn't get all the pincers but just bathed the wound in lots of surgical sprit and she was fine.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Our cat Oscar had a tick not so long ago, sounds very similar.  I took him to the vet to get it removed as I'm a bit squeamish and couldn't face dealing with it myself! 

Hope lotpots ok.

The girls sound like they had a whale of a time - bless em! 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Its gone!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Did you go to the vets?  remove it yourself or it's just vanished?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Just vanished. Oh - what if the head is left behind? I can't see anything but she hasn't let me look properly yet


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No, it won't be left behind once they've finished feeding they fall off and lay dormant in bedding/carpet until they're hungry again and then jump back on so you need to have a good search about for it.

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh gawd. No idea. She's been at mums today and dad took her for a big run over the fields. Then she had to have a bath because she rolled in poo  . Oh well, not much I can do


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh well at least it won't be in your house 

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats true


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad it's gone. They're yukky but easily dealt with. I was really panicked the first time Honey had one but she's had a few more since then (she spends half her time on walks with her head down rabbit holes or in hedges) so I've got used to them.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Cath.

I'd never seen anything like it before  .

I'll know next time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was the same Emma when our cat got one, I was completely freaked by it and couldn't bare to look at it! I don't know why! 

Teddy  has never had one!  I use Frontline with him though so I think that kills them.

Axxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello hun

Very worried that I haven't heard from you yet about the kitty  . I so hope you're OK.

If I find the tick I shall post it to your boss.

I use frontline with Lot too - this must have been a persistent one. Assuming it WAS a tick - don't really know  

How are our other playmates doing??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Honey and Daisy have been to the grooming parlour this morning and are smelling very "fragrant". They are looking beatiful but it won't last as they're already running riot in the back garden.

How are the other furbabies?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

How are you Mandy?   Lottie and I have been thinking of you A LOT!

I have just found a lump on Lotties head where the other thing was. Its hard to see with her fur but there is def blood on it. Do you think it WAS a tick and the head got left behind and now its all infected and nasty? I phoned the vets but its emergencies only I think. Is it an emergency do you think? Its not bothering her


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No hun it's not an emergency!! Get some tea-tree and dab it with that for the next couple of days and it'll work it's way out.  When Oscar had his the head got left behind and that's what the vet told us to do and it worked.  Then if it does start to bother her take her to the vets.

We're ok hun, Charley's still looking for her and ted keeps wandering round the garden looking under the furniture and under plants as if he's trying to find her (although in ted's case it's more comic book than tragic cos that's what he's like!)

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

We went to the vets and they shaved her little head to have a better look. It isn't a tick, its a growth of some description. We;ve got anti-biotics for a week because its infected and then have to go back in 3 weeks to see about having it removed and analysed. I'm so worried and upset now. The vet said it could be any number of things - some good some bad so we have to wait and see.

It would appear her diet is going as well as mine and she has actually put weight on  . When he was doing his checks the vets said 'well I don't need to ask if she eats ok'


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh poor poor Charley  . Give him a big treat from us please. Give him some salmon from Emma and Lottie


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Charley and poor Lottie. 

Hon and Daisy send lots of gravy bones to Lottie. 

They're both happy pups today after a day with Daisy's boyf yesterday and a planned day of fun with Honey's boyf at the end of the week. Makes for a quiet life having two exhausted dogs


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It does doesn't it?   Lottie is crashed out after the vet excitement - peace


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Poor Lottie, try not to worry hun, I'm sure she'll be fine.  Glad you took her along for a proper diagnosis. Bless her, give Lottie a big sloppy kiss from her boyfriend!

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks hun

How are you all today?


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Ooh only just seen this!!!!!!! Can me and Guiness (mad springer spaniel!!   ) join you !!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOh - another spaniel honorary GR   . D'ya know - I have no idea how Lottie and I snuck into this gang  .

Welcome to Guinness and Girlie. 
Wouldn't it be great to have a park bum sniffing meet up one day


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome Girlie and Guiness!  Yes, the condition of being in this "club" is you have to either have a GR or a spaniel willing to pretend!!  

Axxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome Girlie and Guinness. 

A bum sniffing meet in a park would be fab. I meet some of my clinic thread friends with their dogs for walkies and it goes down well with dogs and owners.


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh Guiness would love a bum sniffing meet, thats his favourite hobby!!!!!!!!!!     

Ok Im going to show my blondeness now, whats a GR??


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG Girlie - you'll get us both barred    

Golden Retrievers hun  (we're gatecrashing)


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh    

I'll blame it on too much malibu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

xxxxxxx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Perhaps I'll give Guiness Golden highlights so he fits in better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Girlie   You have made me laugh!!

Guiness is very welcome here we're not at all discriminatory on this thread!! 

A Bum sniffing meet sounds great Teddy's fancying that as an idea (I just told him and he rushed to get me his toy dog which is always a good sign!  )
He's looking a bit miserable this morning as I've just put a beef casserole in my slow cooker with guiness (sorry not the _real_ guiness!!  ) and none fell on the floor he's looking a bit miffed! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I am SHOCKED that none accidentally on purpose fell to the floor    . BAD MUM!! 

(I'm doubly shocked that you're making a casserole but thats for another thread     )

Lottie did that classic thing this morning - managed to eat all her breakfast and leave the tablet behind. How do they do that? So it had to be wrapped in a piece of chicken


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh yes teddy would never eat a tablet in his own food, he'd see that as being cheated   If you're struggling we found that cheese slices were the best thing as they're quite tacky and the tablet stuck to them well - you know the sort of thing like processed cheese slices.

Axxx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Guiness loves cheese slices!!!!!!! He loves any food really!  

He's just had some of my bacon sandwich!  Been for a long walk this morning and swimming in the river, Guiness was swimming not me!!   

He's asleep now!

Em's if your not happy with the vets change hun.  We changed ours, cos lat time we went they gave Guiness his kennel cough in the waiting room, I was not impressed  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I was stunned mostly because Lottie eats soooooooooooooooooooveryquickly I'm amazed she took even the second it would take to sort it from the food  . Aren't they funny?

Girlie - does Guinness have to have a bath ever time she goes out? Id love to take Lots to the fields everyday but its cleaning her afterwards


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Ems, Guiness is a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!  No I dont bath him, when he dries out he's all clean and fluffy again!!!!!  He's just strange!!    

Hope Lots is feeling better, they are so clever when it comes to knowing what a tablet is!!!!!!!   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Gasp!!     I KNEW Guinness was a boy honest I did  . Typo! Typo!

lol - just put the other pictures in the gallery xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - you're a great doggy mum cleaning lottie every time you go out in the fields. Honey has learnt to clean herself thank goodness otherwise we wouldn't do anything else   The hose does come out after muddy puddles, and Hon cleans Daisy which is really sweet to see.

I'm at work now and missing my doggies.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lol - I don't if its just her feet - sometimes she just has a food and ear bath in the sink  . But mostly she head to toe in wet mud so I have to bath her then, don't I? Perhaps I don't


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

It's probably better too. If it's lots of mud I get the hose out (lots of buscuits required to keep them still) but otherwise they got mucky, they can get clean


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

The hose? I hope its a mixer tap or it would be all cold   . Lottie is very particular about the temperature of the bath and shower. And her favourite shampoo is a gentle one specially for people with blonde hair


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

she's even more spoilt than this fella!   He only likes warm water too and he likes puppy shampoo rather than dog shampoo cos the grown-up stuff stings  his eyes!!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies and welcome Girlie & Guiness!!

Sorry I haven't been around for a while we have been on our hols. I hope all your fur babies are well and behaving themselves!

Freddy was a real challenge on holiday - he started pulling like a steam train (which at Robin hoods bay, where it is all steep steps is not good) so we had to get him a harness which sort of squeezes him under the armpits to stop him. He had a couple of near death experiences, had the runs of course and ate all manner of disgusting and dangerous items - All in all though he had a great time - he loved the sea and I am suprised he wasn't landed with an asbo for trying to steel everyone's fish and chips!

Here is a pic of him enjoying himself









I am seriously thinking of muzzling him now on our walks as I cannot stop him eating crap (quite literally!)

On monday he broke into a field of cows and started gorging himself on cowpats, unfortunately it was a barb wire fence so it took me a while (and climbing a wall) to get to him, by which point he had eaten loads - when we got home he started spewing cow pats (and eating them again) it was absolutely disgusting - cow pats look exactly the same when they come out as they do when they go in! The following day he got a dead bird and on holiday we found him chewing on broken glass  (from a marmalade jar). Everywalk is a slalom of avoiding things, or taking things out of hs mouth before he eats them - no wonder he has a poorly tummy all the time! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - He is just fabulous   . I want to find somewhere I can lottie on hollibobs.

So then - eating poo - there are tablets you can get from the pet shop. They work for Lottie. I'm pretty sure they're natural ingedient tablets. Lottie has to have a harness too - its impossible if she's just in her collar and lead.  

Freddy has grown loads


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Emma, 

I think the tablets are for if they eat their own poo - which he doesn't fortunately or other dog poo, just sheep, cow, horse, donkey   and bird poo!  

Yes you will have to take Lottie on holiday - it is so lovely to see them playing in the sea - we hired a cottage, there are tons of dog friendly ones - also dog friendly B & Bs if you have a look on google. Or you could always go camping! We plan on taking Freddy camping soon! 

I also found a really good website which lists dog friendly pubs, so you can take them out with you for a meal as well! 

Greeneyed xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

What a gorgeous pic Greeneyed. Freddy sounds like a typical goldie  

we had a bit of an adventure ourselves last night. We took the girls with some friends to Dedham vale where there's a river they can swim in safely. They've been a few times and have been really good and had a great time. Unfortunately all the baby ducks are of an age now where they're out on the river so after their toy sank so they had nothing to fetch they decided the ducks would be a good substitute.   Daisy came back after about 20 mins as she's not a strong swimmer but Honey was determined to catch at least one. It got to the stage where she was getting tired and struggling but wouldn't give in so I ended up going in fully clothed and dragging her out. Needless to say she's been in the doghouse ever since and won't be taken back there unless she's on a lead the whole time.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww that picture is beautiful.  He does sound like a typical GR!  I've heard if you put pineapple juice on their food it stops them eating the poo of others!   Teddy has a real fascination in cat poo I haven't tried the pineapple thing but I might do in the future.

They're all so naughty aren't they?  We had an "incident" here on Sunday night when I heard Teddy charging round the garden like a racehorse!  Went to investigate as I thought he was chasing CHarley (cat) only when I got nearer there was a tail sticking out of his mouth, I made him drop it and it was a little mouse!  Him and Charley had been "playing" with it, it was alive (GR's are so gentle) I think much to Charley's disgust Teddy didn't really understand the rules of the game!   Anyway whilst I was chastising Teddy and Charley next doors cat shot over the fence like an olympic pole-vaulter and ate it!! 

So such naughty critters we all have! 

Axxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

- I bet your cat was not amused! 

Oh dear cath though, you must have been worried if you had to go in! Me and my friend had to pull Freddy out of the canal by his scruff today as he couldn't get out! - They wouldn't last five minutes on their own would they!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh I do think GR's and cockers are from the same mould


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home this way ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=150353.0


----------

